# how many pulls ups can you do.poll.



## i.am.ahab. (Sep 4, 2014)

*how many pull ups can you do?*​
0-4 1512.20%5-9 3427.64%10-14 3024.39%15-19 2117.07%20+2318.70%


----------



## i.am.ahab. (Sep 4, 2014)

palms facing away,dead hand,max reps.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

20+ from a complete dead hang.


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

16. hands out to the rack. dead hang


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

About 4 lol close grip

Probably none the way your on about


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

About 7-8 with palms away. Always been stuck on these reps, but considering I've gone from pulling 64kg of bodyweight to 100kg of bodyweight I'd say that's good progression.


----------



## i.am.ahab. (Sep 4, 2014)

been stuck around 11-12 the last 1-1.5 yrs..feels bad


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

palms away dead hang got 24 a few months ago, probably more now, representing the weighted chin up crew for that body weight pull up progression.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I did pull ups last week for the first time in about a year as we've got a Hammer Strength pull down machine i use instead, banged out 10 before i gave up, would say i could easily bang out a few more if i really tried.


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

20+ easy, proper ones as well. I love the lads who drop about 3 inches ha


----------



## lotus (May 30, 2009)

Would love to see some vids of the 20+ lads with proper form slow negatives and a dead hang pause if these are wide grip


----------



## pooledaniel (May 8, 2013)

Wide dead hang, 14 max for me!


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

8 at an absolute max. Wide grip dead hang. I currently weigh 124kg though!!


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

lotus said:


> Would love to see some vids of the 20+ lads with proper form slow negatives and a dead hang pause if these are wide grip


dont hate brah


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

Between 7-10...but I can pull up on crimp holds and hold it for a while...which is more use to me than more reps...

Edit - these are crimp holds:


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

I would of liked to see a separate category for '0'.. :lol:


----------



## r33-tom (Jul 7, 2014)

Palms facing away, close grip, 75kg, 5 max atm but always playing around on the roof at work hanging off unistrut try to improve lol


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I've gone for 15-19.

Did this over three years back for a comp on TM:

(dropset consisting of wide +20kg, wide, chins)


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

zero pull ups. old shoulder and forearms injurys mean that wide grip pull ups are not for me anymore.

can do 15+ pull ups with a narrow, palms facing grip but i was always better at them than overhand grip so not a great comparison.


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

I found once I was able to do 12 I started using belt to add plates around waist , like with bar dips , this increases the amount u can do with just body weight , currently up to 40 kg on the belt for 5's


----------



## Faye (May 10, 2014)

6 months ago I couldn't do any, now I can do 7 for a set, then around 5 and then 4 ?? So I feel I have a lot to be proud of ??


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Faye said:


> 6 months ago I couldn't do any, now I can do 7 for a set, then around 5 and then 4 ?? So I feel I have a lot to be proud of ??


Progress is progress.

I can do....erm, 10ish with good form but, it depends what I've done beforehand.


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Low 20's strict, mid 30's if I use crossfit style (had a contest with some crossfitters in my gym last week and I used their "kipping" method...does **** all for the back but still very tiring lol)


----------



## Colhoun1993 (Jan 27, 2014)

can do 12 easy but get about 7 0r 8 while holding at the top for 2 secs each wide grip aswell.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Hmm depends; I usually do weighted pull ups (10k) for about 6 reps (5 sets).

Non weighted would be about 12... rubbish I know... but usually do them heavy so when I've tried repping out, I'm not that great haha.

Always full range... can't stand when people do half rep pull ups, arghh.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

kristina said:


> Hmm depends; I usually do weighted pull ups (10k) for about 6 reps (5 sets).
> 
> Non weighted would be about 12... rubbish I know... but usually do them heavy so when I've tried repping out, I'm not that great haha.
> 
> Always full range... can't stand when people do half rep pull ups, arghh.


10 halves =5 full no.?


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

T100 said:


> 10 halves =5 full no.?


Hahahaha. No.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

If you can't do 20+ after years of training your ghey.....


----------



## Quintillius (Jun 19, 2013)

With strict form, coming all the way up so my shoulders touch the bar pausing for 1 second before returning all the way down with fully extended arms I can do 10-13. Most I've ever done in one go is 20


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

20+ propper ones.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

lotus said:


> Would love to see some vids of the 20+ lads with proper form slow negatives and a dead hang pause if these are wide grip


I can do 15 plus from a dead hang, or well I used to. I tend to stop at 10 and go for more sets.

But definitely not a slow negative. OP didn't specify that


----------



## Lazy G (Apr 15, 2014)

I honestly expected everyone to be like 20+++ but it is surprising to see how many are not!

I can manage a solid 6-7 with proper form, but I am still lightweight haha, and only done it for a few month. I thought I was a little bitch because I couldn't bang out 15+ of these ! Feel better now - will keep trying to improve this


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

About 3 i have stupidly long arms and weigh 19st 11lbs.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Up to 10 but my bodyweight is holding me back, 190lbs.

I would be interested to know if anybody is doing weighted pull-ups because so far I have never seen anyone in any gym do that, it's always bodyweight.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

GCMAX said:


> Up to 10 but my bodyweight is holding me back, 190lbs.
> 
> I would be interested to know if anybody is doing weighted pull-ups because so far I have never seen anyone in any gym do that, it's always bodyweight.


Your strength is holding you back not your body weight.

I'm 220lbs and do 10 sets of 10 weighted pull ups quite often varying the extra weight depending on fatigue levels


----------



## mccaff1967 (Jun 15, 2011)

It's a **** poor exercise in my opinion, most people do it as a back exercise and forearms always give in before your back has even reached being worked


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

mccaff1967 said:


> It's a **** poor exercise in my opinion, most people do it as a back exercise and forearms always give in before your back has even reached being worked


Lol then your sh1t at them I take it. Widely regarded as an excellent back exercise if done properly. Can use straps if grip/forearms are weak


----------



## i.am.ahab. (Sep 4, 2014)

interesting,the 5-9 crew has pushed out in front.don't feel so bad/weak now.


----------



## mccaff1967 (Jun 15, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol then your sh1t at them I take it. Widely regarded as an excellent back exercise if done properly. Can use straps if grip/forearms are weak


Widely regarded by who?? Has there been an empiracle poll or study done?

There are FAR better exercises for back, bent over rows, dead lifts, I could go on

Exactly as you said, if done properly! You think people knocking out over ten their form is gonny be spot on?

Most people would be swinging like a barn door


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

mccaff1967 said:


> Widely regarded by who?? Has there been an empiracle poll or study done?
> 
> There are FAR better exercises for back, bent over rows, dead lifts, I could go on
> 
> ...


Virtually everybody who has any knowledge of training their body lol. Google it there are hundreds of articles about how they are great for lat development with secondary development of the arms and delts.

Not saying you have to do them to build a great back but to say they are rubbish is total nonsense


----------



## mccaff1967 (Jun 15, 2011)

Well I have knowledge of training my body LOL, In my opinion they are not great for your back. I like taking my sets to failure, and they don't do it for my back. Maybe your not looking to train to failure, and your just ****ing about hanging form a bar

There's a million studies and articles for exercises claiming to be the best for certain muscles, don't believe everything you read squire


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

mccaff1967 said:


> Well I have knowledge of training my body LOL, In my opinion they are not great for your back. I like taking my sets to failure, and they don't do it for my back. Maybe your not looking to train to failure, and your just ****ing about hanging form a bar
> 
> There's a million studies and articles for exercises claiming to be the best for certain muscles, don't believe everything you read squire


Lol yeah you got me I just like hanging around on the bars pmsl


----------



## mccaff1967 (Jun 15, 2011)

Haha, yeh iv got you well Sussed squire!

Wide grip pulls ups are baws haha


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

mccaff1967 said:


> Haha, yeh iv got you well Sussed squire!
> 
> Wide grip pulls ups are baws haha


If you can't do them


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Your strength is holding you back not your body weight.
> 
> I'm 220lbs and do 10 sets of 10 weighted pull ups quite often varying the extra weight depending on fatigue levels


You cruel git :blowme:

Seriously though you are right, I hardly ever do this exercise so haven't built up any strength on it. It's like the first time I tried dips, couldn't even get 10 reps at bodyweight but with practise I got much stronger.


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

mccaff1967 said:


> It's a **** poor exercise in my opinion, most people do it as a back exercise and forearms always give in before your back has even reached being worked


You could say much the same about the deadlift surely? Most people's grip will fail before they hit the max weight they could deadlift if that were taken out of the equation.

It is a stunningly good exercise - but like every other exercise it depends, at least partly, on context. So for instance - I almost never do arm work...bicep curls, tricep extensions, skull crushers..blah blah. The only time I do them is when my grip, bicep or tricep strength become limiting factors in other lifts. Otherwise i just don't see the point of them. For me. That doesn't mean they're sh1t lifts - it just means..since I'm not a BB and my training is geared primarily toward performance..and my main sport is climbing...they have little value for my goals.

Pull ups on the other hand, do. Pull ups are, for me, a FAR better exercise for lat development, because they work all the muscle groups involved, exactly the way they should be. No bracing against pads over your thighs and a more natural movement than most lat pulldown machines. Plus - i'm a climber....it's one of teh movements I need to work. Luckily my gym has just had a refit and we now have a pull up frame with small climbing holds on it as well as bars.  My forearms and biceps also get hit - but I can do both of those in other ways too. Bent over row isn't an exercise you can compare to a pull up - the biomechanics are sufficiently different to make that a meaningless comparison.

There are multiple ways of hitting every muscle group - the ones that are best suited to you are the ones that fit your goals. For many people - pull ups fit their goals. They are a great exercise..there is simply no rational argument against that fact.

They are also ...on a side note....variably difficult according to a range of factors - it's hard to reasonably compare people's performance on them across different people. For instance - two people weighing the same - one has longer arms..maybe has to pull nearly double the distance of the first person in order to hit the same point. They will then have over double the amount of force to exert. And that's before you get into differences caused by mass. So even before you get off the ground - it's not an equitable exercise. Two people will have different numbers of pull ups they can do because they are having to exert wildly different amounts of force.

And then there's the stamina element.......

And then there's grip variations.......

Personally - I do it as a complex exercise; not back (or any other muscle group) specific. It's just a great exercise...and has..coincidentally...improved my deadlift and my climbing


----------



## mccaff1967 (Jun 15, 2011)

kuju said:


> You could say much the same about the deadlift surely? Most people's grip will fail before they hit the max weight they could deadlift if that were taken out of the equation.
> 
> It is a stunningly good exercise - but like every other exercise it depends, at least partly, on context. So for instance - I almost never do arm work...bicep curls, tricep extensions, skull crushers..blah blah. The only time I do them is when my grip, bicep or tricep strength become limiting factors in other lifts. Otherwise i just don't see the point of them. For me. That doesn't mean they're sh1t lifts - it just means..since I'm not a BB and my training is geared primarily toward performance..and my main sport is climbing...they have little value for my goals.
> 
> ...


Wow wow wow, when did I compare bent over rows to wide pull up? I just said it was a better exercise that was it

Your a climber, I ain't. So wide gripe pull ups have some functionality to you. I just reckon it doesn't hit your back well, put it down to poor form or what ever, forearms ALWAYS give in before your back has reached failure. Different for everyone I know, people have different strengths, dead lifts hit the whole back my 1rm works my back far more than doing four sets of between 8-5 reps of wide pull ups. It's just not an exercise I rate, you see people doing them and they have horrendous form, especially the Kipping pull up version.

It's not an exercise I include in my workout, and I'm Not missing out on anything


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

I can do at least 1 easily a few more..


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Possibly 15 wide grip from a dead hang.

Don't do them now due to shoulder issues.


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

mccaff1967 said:


> Wow wow wow, when did I compare bent over rows to wide pull up? I just said it was a better exercise that was it
> 
> Your a climber, I ain't. So wide gripe pull ups have some functionality to you. I just reckon it doesn't hit your back well, put it down to poor form or what ever, forearms ALWAYS give in before your back has reached failure. Different for everyone I know, people have different strengths, dead lifts hit the whole back my 1rm works my back far more than doing four sets of between 8-5 reps of wide pull ups. It's just not an exercise I rate, you see people doing them and they have horrendous form, especially the Kipping pull up version.
> 
> It's not an exercise I include in my workout, and I'm Not missing out on anything


Ok - firstly...if my post came over as a bit confrontational - my apologies; that wasn't the intention. Secondly - surely saying bent rows is better is a better exercise is making a comparison between the two? My point was just that they are biomechanically different...it's like comparing a vertical press and bench for chest development.

And you're right about the forearms giving in first - but you can then target the back with lat pulldowns..or use straps...there's a bunch of options. For lat development, especially strength development, there is little to compare with good pull ups with any grip variation.

But as you say - people won't necessarily suffer from not doing them....depends what you're training for. And also as you say - doing them with poor form, like any other exercise, means you don't get as much out of it (and possibly risk injury).

Basically - I wasn't having a go at you...I was just pointing out that it's far from being a crap exercise, it has huge benefits and there is nothing else that really works your body that particular way. Whether that is something that someone wants is, of course, dependent on their own goals.


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm 82kg and can do 10 with shoulder width, palms away grip after 2 months of training, at start was only 3 reps, but back has been my main focus from the start, when I get to 12 good slow reps I'm going to start adding weight. Not related but I've been deadhanging too every other day, up to 1 minute 45 seconds now, started at about 40 seconds.


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

I seen a mma guy ( think he was pro) do sets of 40-50 as part of a circuit. Seeing as he hasn't claimed them, ill take that title ????


----------



## mccaff1967 (Jun 15, 2011)

kuju said:


> Ok - firstly...if my post came over as a bit confrontational - my apologies; that wasn't the intention. Secondly - surely saying bent rows is better is a better exercise is making a comparison between the two? My point was just that they are biomechanically different...it's like comparing a vertical press and bench for chest development.
> 
> And you're right about the forearms giving in first - but you can then target the back with lat pulldowns..or use straps...there's a bunch of options. For lat development, especially strength development, there is little to compare with good pull ups with any grip variation.
> 
> ...


Wasn't taken as confrontational, just a friendly discussion

Haha, see what you mean, suppose that is comparing the two lol

I just meant I wasn't comparing them in effectiveness for hitting the back, i.e bent over rows hit my back so much more the results/effects are incomparable ( I my opinion)

Maybe I should give them another go then, might get those cobra lats iv been hoping for


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

mccaff1967 said:


> Wasn't taken as confrontational, just a friendly discussion
> 
> Haha, see what you mean, suppose that is comparing the two lol
> 
> ...


Bent rows are truly awesome (unless you're standing on the seat of a plate loaded shoulder press doing them.......I kid you not....same muppet then went on to do shrugs. Standing on the seat of the shoulder press. With 35kg per side. About 10 feet away from two large racks of dumbbells that go up to 60kg. Muppet..)

Anyway - yes - throw some pull ups in, with grip variations so you can get past the forearm getting tired. I tend to start with wide palm away grips and then when the forearms start to die...switch to close grip, palms facing in. Awesome exercise


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

i entered a comp few months back for chin ups.

squeezed out 25 and won the comp (wide outside grip)

p.s the wife hit the highest female with 17 (hammer grip)


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

No idea I don't do them


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

arnie raved about wide grip pull ups for his back. ive read he smashed out 50 at the begining of every back routine no matter how many sets it took him. cant argue with the man


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

nickc300 said:


> arnie raved about wide grip pull ups for his back. ive read he smashed out 50 at the begining of every back routine no matter how many sets it took him. cant argue with the man


if you're decent at body weight pull ups (can do 10+ in one set) then I reckon hammering out a decent amount at the start of a back workout is a brilliant way to start it. As it's only body weight it's not overly taxing so you can still hit heavy racks or other exercises next but is stillmore than a warm up that utilises huge amount of back muscles


----------



## 54321 (Aug 28, 2006)

A measly 5 for me.

142kg body weight probably playing a part in not managing any more than that!


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

Ginger Ben said:


> if you're decent at body weight pull ups (can do 10+ in one set) then I reckon hammering out a decent amount at the start of a back workout is a brilliant way to start it. As it's only body weight it's not overly taxing so you can still hit heavy racks or other exercises next but is stillmore than a warm up that utilises huge amount of back muscles


couldnt agree more mate. ive adopted this approach since i read about it about a year ago and my back (especially upper lats) exploded compared to what they were before hand. and your right...its not especially taxing so you can still shift some heavy weight for the rest of your session.


----------



## Neuroscience (Sep 9, 2014)

no interest in added weight? i guess not many do them?


----------



## Neuroscience (Sep 9, 2014)

come on i wanna show off


----------

